# Great Preaching from a Confessional EPC Minister



## Archlute (Sep 24, 2008)

A Debt and a Desire - Psalm 145:1-9

This is an outstanding sermon on Christian praise, election, and divine retribution from the Rev. Dr. Robert Norris of Fourth Presbyterian Church (EPC), Bethesda, MD.

The WSC website has links to his three day lecture series on the pastoral ministry given in the Spring of '06. I would recommend them as listening for every minister and ministerial student.

He is an articulate and serious-minded preacher who is impressive in the manner in which he integrates a confessional Protestant theology with a sincere and impassioned delivery. He easily tops Piper, Begg, Keller, and the other perennial favorites in the Reformed orbit for me at this time.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2008)

Norris is a good man. 4th Pres is a good church, and a good example of what is good in the EPC. But Rob is actually (as far as I know) a PCA guy, and a member of my old Presbytery, Great Lakes, laboring out of bounds.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 24, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Norris is a good man. 4th Pres is a good church, and a good example of what is good in the EPC. But Rob is actually (as far as I know) a PCA guy, and a member of my old Presbytery, Great Lakes, laboring out of bounds.




Thank you - I did not know that!

What percentage of the EPC would you guess follows a model of ministry such as that found at 4th Pres? I know that you had mentioned a few days back that, among the congregations in Texas, there is no real difference between the PCA and the EPC.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2008)

It would be hard for me to guess. Almost the entirety of he South Central EPC Presbytery (TX, MS, TN, AL) is very similar to the PCA. There are many very good EPC churches. From what I am aware, the EPC churches in the West (Colorado, etc.) tend to be most different from the PCA (open to charismatism, women pastors, etc.)


----------



## Archlute (Sep 25, 2008)

*bump*

For your listening edification.


----------

